# Focal Dystonia



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anybody have experience with this problem? Is it possible to recover from it?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Wiki suggests yes. You have my sympathy.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Taggart said:


> Wiki suggests yes. You have my sympathy.


Thank you Taggart. I had already read that, the fact is that there's a lot of controversy about dystonia. I know there are musicians who after years started playing again like Jake Heggie, but I've read also that a full recovery is impossible.


----------

